# مئات الملفات بالصوت والصورة لتعليم هندسة السيارات



## waleed marawan (8 يناير 2009)

اخوانى المهندسين وككل المهتمين بميكانيكا السيارات ​ 
توافر لدينا بفضل اللة وعونة ​ 
اكبر موسوعة تحوي مجموعة ضخمة من ملفات الفيديو الهندسية لتعليم هندسة السيارات والتي تشرح بالصوت والصورة كافة العناصر المكونة للمركبة وآلية عملها بطريقة مميزة ومحتويات الموسوعة كالاتى ​ 
ASE TASK AREA 1​ 
ENGINE REPAIR 
ENGINE CONFIGURATIONS and OPERATING SYSTEMS​ 
ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – GASOLINE​ 
ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – DIESEL​ 
ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – ROTARY​ 
ENGINE MAJOR CONSTRUCTIONAL COMPONENTS​ 
ENGINE INTERNAL COMPONENTS and ASSEMBLIES​ 
ENGINE COOLING SYSTEMS and COMPONENTS​ 
ENGINE LUBRICATION SYSTEMS and COMPONENTS​ 

ASE TASK AREA 2 
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION/TRANSAXLE 
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSIONS – PRINCIPLES​ 
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSIONS – LAYOUT and OPERATION​ 

ASE TASK AREA 3
MANUAL DRIVE TRAINS and AXLES 
CLUTCHES and MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS​ 
FINAL DRIVES and DRIVE SHAFTS​ 

ASE TASK AREA 4
SUSPENSION and STEERING 
Vehicle Configurations and Chassis Systems​ 
Steering Systems and Components​ 
Suspension Systems and Components​ 
Wheels and Tire​ 

ASE TASK AREA 5
BRAKES 
Brake Systems and Components – Drum​ 
Brake Systems and Components – Disc​ 
Brake Systems and Components – ABS​ 

ASE TASK AREA 6
ELECTRICAL/ELECTRONIC SYSTEMS 
Electrical Principles​ 
Ignition Systems​ 
Charging, Starting and Lighting Systems​ 

ASE TASK AREA 7
HEATING and AIR CONDITIONING SYSTEMS 
Heating and Air Conditioning Systems​ 

ASE TASK AREA 8
ENGINE PERFORMANCE 
Intake and Exhaust Systems​ 
Carburetor Fuel Systems​ 
Diesel Fuel Systems​ 
EFI – Principles​ 
EFI – Engine Management​ 
EFI – Components​ 
Emission Control Systems​ 

GENERIC WORKSHOP TRAINING 
Hand and Power Tools A – P​ 
Hand and Power Tools P - Z​ 

لمن يريد المجموعة الاتصال بى على رقم ×××××××× من داخل مصر ومن خارج مصر على تليفون ×××××××× وللاستفسار على المجموعة مراسلتى ومحادثتى على المسنجر ****** 
××××××××××××××​ 
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​ 
ملحوظة : مهندس وليد : تنص شروط الملتقى على عدم وضع 
وسيلة إتصال ..وفقك الله..​


----------



## elminyawi (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الكورس مجانا الان وبدون اى فلوس والموضوع ده مسروق وده رابط الموضوع اساسا 

http://www.klamaraby.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41681

ودى روابط الاسطوانات

وفى النهاية قال رسولنا الكريم (من تعلم علم فكتمه عن الناس فهو فى النار) وانا لا اريد ان اكون من اهل النار


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

elminyawi قال:


> الكورس مجانا الان وبدون اى فلوس والموضوع ده مسروق وده رابط الموضوع اساسا
> 
> http://www.klamaraby.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41681
> 
> ...


 
احسنت أحسن الله إليك أخي مهندس المنياوي​ 
وفقك وأدام عليك نعمة نشر العلم .
وأوردك حوض المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام..
ورزقك الجنة بغير حساب .. ​ 

 وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المنياوى


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس منياوي على هذه المشاركة والتصحيح الذي أوضحته ، وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م. يامن خضور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي مهندس المنياوي

و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا تستاهل التوفيق


----------



## d_a_w_i (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً أخى المنياوى*


ألف شكر أخى_* المنياوى*_ جزاك الله خيراً وأكرم خطاك ووفقك فيما يحب ويرضى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
دعاء سيد الاستغفار

اللهم انت ربي لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت وابوء لك بنعمتك على
وابوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت*


منقول للأمانة
مشاهدة المرفق ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ظ…ظ†ط¹ ط؛ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¬ظ„ط§طھ Abs.doc

مشاهدة المرفق Brake system-Arabic.rar

مشاهدة المرفق ط­ظ‚ظ† ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط²ظٹظ† ط¥ظ„ظƒطھط±ظˆظ†ظٹط§.rar
* 
*


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل المنياوي
وجزاك عنا كل خير
من كتم علما لجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامه


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## mkhriss (30 أكتوبر 2009)

والله يا م وليد قلبتها بيع طماطم


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

شكراً أخي المنياوي


----------



## ابطال (20 مارس 2010)

كر على المجهود المبذول وفق الله


----------



## shallan (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبده ليفر (7 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله وحفظك مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ابن الديوانية (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bassamnh (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*من كتم علما لجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامه*


----------



## bakker (29 مايو 2011)

elminyawi
elminyawi
elminyawi
elminyawi
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:








elminyawi قال:


> الكورس مجانا الان وبدون اى فلوس والموضوع ده مسروق
> 
> 
> وده رابط الموضوع اساسا
> ...


----------



## 'dv (31 مايو 2011)

جزك الله الف خير
الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------

